# Early Morning HDR



## nemopaice (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like HDR, I need to do more of it?


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the scene and the simplicity of the composition. The wood looks a little muted though. Maybe a little contrast and black boost?


----------



## nemopaice (Sep 25, 2010)

The sky and water look good there, The wood maybe a bit dark on your edit, but I agree. I thought about masking it out? I may play with it a little more...

Thanks 

EDIT: How about here? I adjusted the levels a bit. I have a naturally bright monitor, so I try to be careful sometimes?


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 25, 2010)

nemopaice said:


> The sky and water look good there, The wood maybe a bit dark on your edit, but I agree. I thought about masking it out? I may play with it a little more...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: How about here? I adjusted the levels a bit. I have a naturally bright monitor, so I try to be careful sometimes?



Yeah. I like this much better than the first. As well, the sky has more zing in your new edit.


----------



## nemopaice (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## DrongoPhoto (Sep 25, 2010)

Your new edit looks great.  Nice job.


----------

